# Alternative to speedfan?



## Error 404 (Aug 19, 2009)

I've just bought a new fan for my CPU, since my old one was pulled out of a crappy Dell and didn't have much airflow. Now, this one has heaps of CFM, but its damn noisy as well, operating at 2600 RPM. I've tried using Speedfan to control it, but the program is hopeless...
Are there any alternatives to it, specifically ones that can actually control my fan speeds?
I'm using Vista 64 Ultimate now, so 64 bit compatibility is preferable.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 19, 2009)

Does it have to be software?

Why not a hardware fan controller?


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 20, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Does it have to be software?
> 
> Why not a hardware fan controller?



I have a budget of $0, so a software solution is preferable!


----------



## DaveK (Aug 20, 2009)

I too am looking for an alternative, or some advice. I have my Xiggy fan on Normal in the bios and it spins up when needed (60C+), Turbo runs it at full speed which is loud at 30dB and Silent runs it silent regardless of temp. Obviously Normal is best but I can't control it with SpeedFan but it does show up.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 20, 2009)

I use an old Zalman FanMate 2 to keep my Scythe Ultra Kaze 3K 120x38mm at tolerable levels, yes it'll cost a couple bucks, but it's cheap and can handle heftier fans, I mounted it to a lower rh mb standoff (larger mb tray in the haf), easy to access, has ran fine for a long time. Came with my Zalman 7700AlCu a long time ago, used it for a long time on that so it's damn durable too.

I know you guys aren't in the states, but to get an idea of how cheap they are this way, I hope they're the same for you guys! 

http://www.google.com/products?clie...a=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4

I also know it's not software, but imo if it can't be done in bios or by using some sort of software like speedfan, this might be your best bet affordability-wise.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 20, 2009)

The overclocking app that comes with your mobo or "motherboard monitor"


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 20, 2009)

BIOS, often times cpu and north bridge fans can be controlled based on temp, however i agree with the above, buy a fan controller, i bought a zalman 6 set dial fan controller, for like 20 bucks.


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 20, 2009)

Most motherboards come with some type of utility for this type of thing ...


----------



## Asylum (Aug 20, 2009)

Check in your bios and see if it has the opition to set the speed manualy.
Mine does.
You can set it to run at what speed you want 24/7


----------

